# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  صور سيارة تمشي فوق الماء

## النورس الحزين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة مش حاب اطول عليكو بالكلام اخليكو مع الصور

[aldl]http://avril94love.jeeran.com/00000000000000003.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://www.yabdoo.com/users/3905/gallery/350_p44391.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://www.nor3youne.com/www/ar/3734aa7211.jpg[/aldl]
[aldl]http://www.watercar.com/images/8large.jpg[/aldl]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ابتكار رائع بس يا ترى هاي السيارة كم سعرها

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا حاس انه في واحد ماسكها من تحت

----------


## زهرة النرجس

الصور بتجنن

----------


## محمد العزام

مش معمول 
اسف قصدي مش معقول 

عنجد مش معقول

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _مش معمول 
> اسف قصدي مش معقول 
> 
> عنجد مش معقول_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مش معمول 
اسف قصدي مش معقول 

عنجد مش معقول 

_


 لا يعم معمول زنص صح الواحد لما اشوف الصور ابطل اجمع

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_انا حاس انه في واحد ماسكها من تحت_


 لا لالالالالالالالا هيه هبك

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_الصور بتجنن_ 


 تسلمي وانتظرو المزيد

----------

